# Sacar salida auxiliar de autoradio cassete pioneer kp500 clasico



## janusx (Jun 22, 2012)

tengo un autoradio casette pioneer kp500 clasico esos de dial tipo reloj, necesito sacar una entrada auxiliar, no tiene salida auxiliar original ni nada parecido, ni entradas micro ni nada, hay q sacarla desde dentro. ojo no me interesa esos q envian la señal a la frecuencia fm ni el casette con entrada auxiliar, solo solucion informacion y ayuda para sacarle una entrada auxiliar, tengo el diseño o el service manual original q lo compartire si es q alguien lo necesite.

aparte tengo una tarjeta usb para conectarle las entradas q saque del kp500

adjunto el service manual de mi kp500 y una q otra foto

adjunto imagenes de la tarjeta lectora q quiero adaptarle a las entradas q saque del kp500
caracteristicas de la tarjeta lectora
TARJETA LECTORA CON USB Y SD
CONTROL REMOTO 
CABLE DE ALIMENTACION, SALIDA DE AUDIO Y ANTENA 
LA TARJETA SE ALIMENTA A 5 VOLTIOS, TIENE QUE CONECTARSE INTERIORMENTE AL EQUIPO,O AMPLIFICADOR, PROGRAMAS TUS ESTACIONES DE RADIO Y TIENES YA MODERNIZADO TU SISTEMA

ojala me ayuden , por favor no usen lenguaje muy tecnico y si es posible usen mis imagenes para señalar en donde sacar los cables mil gracias x su ayuda.


----------



## crimson (Jun 22, 2012)

La forma clásica de hacer una salida o entrada/salida es buscar las puntas de los potenciómetros de volumen. Hacer un corte ahí y poner una llave o ficha, si cerrás el circuito anda normalmente y si lo abrís, podés sacar la salida a otro amplificador o insertar una entrada para que suene en el KP. Saludos C


----------



## janusx (Jun 23, 2012)

gracias x responder,  la idea no es sacarlo a otro amplificador sino q cuando ingrese el usb a la tarjeta q le conectare al auxiliar salga x el mismo equipo hacia los parlantes, en la imagen q me hiciste podrias ser mas especifico por favor te lo agradeceria mucho q no soy muy tecnico, corto y saco q, cual seria el left y el right y como coloco la llave, q hace la llave, q es ficha ademas necesito una salida de 5v para q funcione la terjeta usb y ahi conectar la memoria con mp3 gracias


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 23, 2012)

Hola.


Prueba esto.





Usa cables coaxiales o blindados.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## janusx (Jun 24, 2012)

hola nuevamente y gracias x los datos,......x ultimo y falto es de donde saco los 5v q necesito para q funcione la tarjeta lectora de usb-sd, seria posible q localizaras algun punto dentro mi kp500 q tenga 5v y asi alimentar la tarjeta q conectare al potenciometro gracias.


si es q no hay algun punto de 5v aunque seria lo ideal podria usar un cargador mini usb q se conecta al encendedor q usa 12v y bota 5v, es decir no usare el enchufe del encendedor sino q usare el circuito del cargadar para ponerlo dentro del equipo y asi obtener 12v a 5v desde el interior

te adjunto foto del cargador 12v-5v

aunque repito lo ideal es un punto dentro del equipo q bote 5v asi no uso nada adicional


----------



## analogico (Jun 24, 2012)

para los 5v necesitas un circuito 7805   y un diodo 





como vas a usar la bateria del coche  puedes omitir los condensadores


----------



## janusx (Jun 24, 2012)

bueno ya habia visto esta solucion la q me propones y muchos dicen q recalienta mucho y hay q ponerle un discipador y debe ser grande ya q de 12v a 5v tiene q discipar 7v y termina achicharrado, estoy equivocado o en lo correcto, en todo caso crees q funcione el cargador usv q puse en la imagen q recibe 12v y bota 5v, es decir usarlo o usar sus circuitos para hacer el puente de 12 a 5


----------



## analogico (Jun 24, 2012)

janusx dijo:


> bueno ya habia visto esta solucion la q me propones y muchos dicen q recalienta mucho y hay q ponerle un discipador y debe ser grande ya q de 12v a 5v tiene q discipar 7v y termina achicharrado, estoy equivocado o en lo correcto, en todo caso crees q funcione el cargador usv q puse en la imagen q recibe 12v y bota 5v, es decir usarlo o usar sus circuitos para hacer el puente de 12 a 5



creo que el minicargador usb  usa un *7805 *internamente  si es de *1000ma *lo mas seguro es que si


*de todos modos para estar seguros debes saber la corriente maxima que consume el panel*


 como disipador  para el *7805   *puedes usar el chasis de la radio y un poco de pasta térmica 

y si no quieres dar el salto de *12v *a *5v *puedes ponerlo en serie con un  *7809 *y asi no se calienta tanto


----------



## janusx (Jun 24, 2012)

ok creo q tengo todos los dato, voy a armar el proyecto y probarlo, por ahora muchas gracias a los q me ayudaron, armare , probare y les aviso y pongo fotos del proyecto terminado eso si funciona gracias sino pedire mas ayuda


----------



## janusx (Jun 26, 2012)

bien, en resumen

funciono el cargador miniusb para alimentar la tarjeta lectora de 12v a 5v sin recalentamiento. no necesite hacer un circuito adicional , use el mismo cargador

funciono la salida auxiliar q conecto a la tarjeta lectora, reproduce la musica de mi memoria usb.

hasta ahi todo bien

el asunto de mi duda antes de cerrar el equipo pioneer kp500 clasico y disfrutarlo, q al hacer la coneccion al potenciometro como me indicaron en los puntos de ingreso es q al probar el equipo PUEDO SUBIR Y BAJAR EL VOLUMEN CON EL MISMO POTENCIOMETRO ADEMAS FUNCIONA EL BALANCE, PERO

NO FUNCIONA EL BASS NI EL TREBLE, ES ASI X LA CONEXION AL POTENCIOMETRO? O HAY ALGUN ERROR, HAY ALGUNA FORMA Q FUNCIONEN YA Q EL TREBLE Y EL BASS LE DAN MEJOR SONIDO Y DIFERENCIACION EN LOS TONOS.

ALGUIEN Q ME AYUDE EN ESTO O SIMPLEMENTE X LA ADAPTACION NO FUNCIONARAN.

OJO EL TREBLE Y EL BASS FUNCIONAN NORMALMENTE CUANDO PASA A FUNCIONAMIENTO NORMAL ES DECIR SIN LA TARJETA LECTORA USB.

POR SI ACASO EL POTENCIOMETRO DE MI EQUIPO TIENE 6 PATAS A UN LADO Y 6 PATAS AL OTRO, ES DECIR 3 Y 3 A UN LADO Y 3 Y 3 AL OTRO Y ADJUNTO UN DIBUJO DE LA CONEXION NORMAL DEL EQUIPO Y LA IMAGEN DE MI POTENCIOMETRO.

ALGUNA SOLUCION PARA EL BASS Y EL TREBLE
GRACIAS X LA AYUDA


----------



## crimson (Jun 26, 2012)

Hola janusx, lo mismo que te recomendó elaficionado, hacelo en los puntos que te marco en la plaqueta, estarías conmutando la radio FM. Saludos C


----------



## janusx (Jun 26, 2012)

Ok crimson podrias seÑalarme en este circuito q me envias exactamente donde conecto el left y el right en el (5)16if/mpx y en el (6)17if/mpx respectivamente, entonces ya no conecto en el potenciometro, cambio la coneccion?, y la llave la pongo solo en el potenciometro.

en resumen donde coinecto el left y el right y la llave en el diagrama q me diste, señalamelo x favor gracias, el potenciometro lo dejo como estaba?


----------



## luisr433 (Nov 6, 2012)

Hola QUOTE, he tenido el mismo problema que tu, inicialmente consideré el ingreso de audio por la cassetera pero la sañal salia muy gangosa, probé por el ingreso auxiliar que el kp500 si lo tiene es el cable posterior que sale junto con los de salida de audio (tiene un conector de 5 o 6 pines redondo) el cual es lo justo para el ingreso de este tipo de señal salió espectacular, asimismo con respecto a los 5 voltios para la alimentacion de la tarjeta comprate un regulador 7805 y solucionas tu problema en la pata 1 el ingreso de 12 voltios centro tierra (lo puedes instalar al chasis interno empernado para que discipe y la pata 3 es la salida de 5 vdc. y problema solucionado, creo que la cassetera ya fue lo que hice fue sacar el mecanismo y en la boca de ella instalé la mascarita  y ahora tengo ingreso usb,sd en el equipo veras que es excelente.
Espero te sirva y me contestes como te fue
Lucho



janusx dijo:


> tengo un autoradio casette pioneer kp500 clasico esos de dial tipo reloj, necesito sacar una entrada auxiliar, no tiene salida auxiliar original ni nada parecido, ni entradas micro ni nada, hay q sacarla desde dentro. ojo no me interesa esos q envian la señal a la frecuencia fm ni el casette con entrada auxiliar, solo solucion informacion y ayuda para sacarle una entrada auxiliar, tengo el diseño o el service manual original q lo compartire si es q alguien lo necesite.
> 
> aparte tengo una tarjeta usb para conectarle las entradas q saque del kp500
> 
> ...


----------



## pelufo1975 (Nov 15, 2012)

hola amigos soy nuevo por aqui y me he planteado si es posible sacar una entrada de rca o jack del stereo atravez de la entrada del din 13 pin que tiene para el cargador de cds de mi automovil modelo del estereo es mitsubishi cd player w142.gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 16, 2012)

Te moví a un tema similar donde explican como hacerlo

Saludos !


----------



## pelufo1975 (Nov 16, 2012)

gracias dosmetros ya vi ese post pero para mi racio cd no me sirve


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 16, 2012)

¿ No la podés sacar de los potenciómetros de volumen como sugiere Crimson ?


----------



## pelufo1975 (Nov 16, 2012)

Tal vez podria desmontando la radio pero mi intencion es usar la entrada que tiene para el cargador de cd pues he visto que para las radios kenwuo o como se escriba jajajaja se puede hacer insertando una resistencia de 10k y sacando los 3 hilos para el audio de los pines del cargador.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 16, 2012)

¿ Pero la entrada de cargador de CD , no es justamente una entrada de audio ?

Y lo que vos querés es una salida ¿ no ?


----------



## pelufo1975 (Nov 16, 2012)

Efectivamente tienes razon no me explique bien lo que pretendo es usar  esa entrada para conectar el ipod o mp3. Es un conector din de 13pins


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 16, 2012)

El tema es de que manera se habilitan esas entradas 

Probaste tocarlas con un alfiler a ver si hace algun ruido por parlantes ?

Ojo no te vayas a mandar un corto y arruinarlo !


----------



## pelufo1975 (Nov 16, 2012)

He probado varias formas en las que creia que podia ir conectado segun esquemas que vi en internet pero nada de nada y lo de parlantes ne suena a chino jajajaj pues no entiendo mucho de electonica


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 16, 2012)

Digo , que si vas tocando las puntitas del conector con un alfiler a ver si se escucha un "BRRR" por los parlantes-bocinas-cornetas


----------



## pelufo1975 (Nov 16, 2012)

No pero probare y si suenan que devo de hacer


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 16, 2012)

Si suenan ya lo tenés resuelto 

Probá primero !


----------



## pelufo1975 (Nov 16, 2012)

Aclarame una cosita porfi le meto el alfiler y cuantos de ven de sonar y a que  corresponderia


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 16, 2012)

Dije un alfiler por referirme a algo finito.

deberían sonar al menos dercho e izquierdo


----------



## carchip (Nov 17, 2012)

luisr433 dijo:


> Hola QUOTE, he tenido el mismo problema que tu, inicialmente consideré el ingreso de audio por la cassetera pero la sañal salia muy gangosa, probé por el ingreso auxiliar que el kp500 si lo tiene es el cable posterior que sale junto con los de salida de audio (tiene un conector de 5 o 6 pines redondo) el cual es lo justo para el ingreso de este tipo de señal salió espectacular, asimismo con respecto a los 5 voltios para la alimentacion de la tarjeta comprate un regulador 7805 y solucionas tu problema en la pata 1 el ingreso de 12 voltios centro tierra (lo puedes instalar al chasis interno empernado para que discipe y la pata 3 es la salida de 5 vdc. y problema solucionado, creo que la cassetera ya fue lo que hice fue sacar el mecanismo y en la boca de ella instalé la mascarita  y ahora tengo ingreso usb,sd en el equipo veras que es excelente.
> Espero te sirva y me contestes como te fue
> Lucho


------------------------------------

Hola amigo, tengo todo casi claro pero mi duda es de donde tomaste el punto de 12v para alimentar al transistor 7805 para que al final te bote 5v. y tambien lei que era mejor colocarlo al pulso de aux para que solo se active la tarjeta lectora cuando  activas AUX, es correcto esto no seria mejor???? Gracias....


----------



## pelufo1975 (Nov 17, 2012)

Lo del alfiler si lo entendi a la primera  es resto me esta costando algoas y la masa de los altavoces cual seria y como hago para simularle que es un cargador de cd y suene


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 17, 2012)

*Pelufo1975* , empiezo de nuevo , con el aparato instalado con parlantes y todo , si tocas alguna de esas patitas con el dedo-alfiler y suena el parlante-bocina-corneta , es facil , si no suena es mas complicado porque habria que averiguar como engañarlo para que crea que tiene el CD.

Por que no nos pones los links que vos encontraste donde se hablaba del tema . . .


----------



## pelufo1975 (Nov 17, 2012)

Probare lo que dices pero sin la caja de cds no reconoce  esta haber si con El cd o la radio se escucha algo


----------



## pelufo1975 (Nov 17, 2012)

http://www.elektroda.pl/rtvforum/viewtopic.php?p=7933003&highlight=w142&sid=#7933003 
por si sirbe de algo a mi me suena a ruso


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 17, 2012)

A ver si ahora lo podes leer ?


http://translate.google.com.ar/translate?sl=auto&tl=es&js=n&prev=_t&hl=es-419&ie=UTF-8&layout=2&eotf=1&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.elektroda.pl%2Frtvforum%2Fviewtopic.php%3Fp%3D7933003%26highlight%3Dw142%26sid%3D%237933003


----------



## pelufo1975 (Nov 17, 2012)

ahora si,pero es para realizar salidas de audio para amplificarlas y yo quiero una entrada de audio


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 17, 2012)

Habria que conseguir el circuito-diagrama a ver que patas son de alimentacion y cuales de data


----------



## pelufo1975 (Nov 17, 2012)

toco todos los pines con el al filer y nada



seria genial pero estoy por tirar la toalla.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 17, 2012)

A conseguir el diagrama entonces . . .


----------



## pelufo1975 (Nov 18, 2012)

Buenas de nuevo trans realizar las comprobaciones anteriormente citadas y no teniendo ningun resultado comprobando con el polimetro estas son las tensiones dw salida.que tengo en el din 13 pins. 
7=12v
9=11.35v
11=4.8v
12=4.8v
13=4.8v
Por si sirve de algo


----------



## janusx (Mar 22, 2013)

agradecimiento

bien gracias x la ayuda, gracias a su interes ahora tengo un inigualable inimitable y unico pioneer kp500 conectado a un ecualizador pioneer ad50.

detallando

se uso una tarjeta lectora de usb y sd q encajo perfectamente en la ranura de entrada de cassete perfectamente sin cortar ni modificar en lo absoluto la mascara ni afectando el mecanismo de cassete, quedando en aspecto excelente.

la tarjeta lectora usb-sd se fue alimentada soldando un cable al cargador usb de encendedor en su positivo y negativo y el otro extremo la la soldadura posterior del cable de alimentacion 12v del kp500 positivo y negativo respectivamente, este cargador usb de encendedor bota 5v recontra estable y no calienta ubicado en el interior del equipo no afectando su originalidad ni estetica, asimismo a la tarjeta se le adapto un conector macho usb haciendo coincidir el positivo y negativo q se conecto al cargador usb.

ya alimentada la tarjeta lectora se soldo los cables de salida de audio left/right de la tarjeta lectora a un conmutador o interruptor pequeño q van al potenciometro, asimismo otro par de cables del potenciometro left/right al interruptor o conmutador y otro par de cables al potenciometro reemplazando la conexion original, asi tenemos un interruptor dependiendo como ubiquen el interruptoe en el equipo al accionarlo en posicion derecha sea el caso conecta la emision de audio de la lectora usb y corta la señal emitida original del equipo, accionando el interruptor al lado izquierdo conecta la emision de audio del equipo y corta la del usb, el interruptor lo coloque en un lugar de la mascara q no afecta su estetica ni su originalidad.

en fin gracias y ahora tengo un kp500 con entrada usb-sd conectado a un ecualizador ad50, funcionando el treblee, bass, left/right, ecualizandolo y amplificando cuando enciendo el ad50, a un costo de aprox 10 dolares.


----------



## lagun69 (Ago 22, 2013)

Hola a todo, yo también deseo que mi KP500 tenga esa cualidad, me gustaría que me apoyaran para dejarlo con esta funcionalidad, tendrán fotos, diagramas y lista de materiales que utilizaron para este propósito, le agradezco su aporte. Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 23, 2013)

Hola a todos hay a venta en la internet una cinta cassete chineza que en realidad es un toca micro SD , contiene radio FM, salida de audio estereo para auricular , bateria interna y tanbien trasfere ese mismo audio por intermedio de una cabeza magnectica interna y alinhada a el cabeza magnectica de lo Pioneer quando inserida en el .
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## lagun69 (Ago 23, 2013)

Hola Daniel, gracias por el tip, tendras de casualidad la marca y el modelo de este dispositivo.
Saludos.


----------



## janusx (Ago 24, 2013)

Hola lagun69, soy el creador del tema kp500, fijate en mis preguntas, respuestas y comentarios, hay imagenes, manual electronico del kp500, los materiales q*ue* utilice, te comento q*ue* funciono perfectamente sin alterar ninguna parte del kp500. Lo del cassete adaptador si existe pero la calidad del sonido no es muy buena ya q*ue* el sonido emitido es a traves del cabezal del tocacasette y si se daña el cabezal ya fuiste, el uso de la tarjeta lectora montada en la ranura del tocacasette conectada al potenciometro o volumen del mismo equipo es sencilla y de calidad de sonido inmejorable, si despues de revisar todos los datos anteriores q*ue* puse tienes dudas me escribes y te ayudo, saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 27, 2013)

Hola a todos como promesia es deuda aca dejo fotos de la cinta cassete electronica Chineza.
Desafortunadamiente no tengo ni marca , modelo ,y tanpoco lo nonbre de lo fabricante , pero voi buscar y quando obter la correcta informaciõn yo seguramiente subo aca.
!Fuerte abrazo! 
Att.
Daniel Lopes.





janusx dijo:


> Hola lagun69, soy el creador del tema kp500, fijate en mis preguntas, respuestas y comentarios, hay imagenes, manual electronico del kp500, los materiales q*ue* utilice, te comento q*ue* funciono perfectamente sin alterar ninguna parte del kp500. Lo del cassete adaptador si existe pero la calidad del sonido no es muy buena ya q*ue* el sonido emitido es a traves del cabezal del tocacasette y si se daña el cabezal ya fuiste, el uso de la tarjeta lectora montada en la ranura del tocacasette conectada al potenciometro o volumen del mismo equipo es sencilla y de calidad de sonido inmejorable, si despues de revisar todos los datos anteriores q*ue* puse tienes dudas me escribes y te ayudo, saludos.


Hola Carissimo Janusx ,desafortunadamiente yo discordo do que aclaraste arriba !, personalmiente pude conprobar la qualidad de sonido desa cintacassete chineza y es mui buena , nada devendo a una entrada auxiliar fisica(RCA o P2) por exenplo y tanpoco  se daña la cabeza magnectica de la cassetera como aclaraste por no tener contacto fisico entre els y si solamiente magnectico , donde caso hay un desalinhamiento entre els realmiente la qualidad de lo sonido es prejudicada pero solo requer un pequeño ayuste e listo.
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------

